# Looking for fellow Cub/Babyfurs that want to Rp



## SorenLover123 (Mar 15, 2017)

Im okay with:
Every type of kink other than vore
Sfw RPs
Nsfw RPs
Any Animal that is real
And a Summercamp setting Preferred

Not Okay with:
Vore
An OC Older than 13


----------



## Madoneverything (Jul 18, 2017)

SFW, anthro red and white wolf aged 6.


----------

